# Is Mac fix + the same as Mac Charged water?



## macface (Mar 13, 2008)

What's the difference?


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, the charge waters all have suppose different intentions, like: energizing, hydrating and I think the other one is to protect against environment or something besides to refresh your skin and set makeup.

Fix + is the same thing... but with vitamins?


----------



## Kathy (Mar 13, 2008)

I've never used either, so I have no idea! I spend enough on MAC sticking to just their makeup! LOL! I'm afraid to get into their skincare too!


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 16, 2008)

I suppose there's not really a difference between them except added ingredients. Also the charged waters have better scents xD.

If you're gonna get both, I would use fix+ solely to set your makeup and the charged water as a toner and for before your makeup.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 16, 2008)

They are totally different!! MAC's charged water is basically just water infused with vitamins. MAC's Fix+ is supposed to moisturize (i know the MAC website says charged water moisturizes, but there's no component of it that moisturizers whereas Fix+ has glycerin that locks in moisture) and the glycerin in MAC's Fix+ also keeps makeup on longer throughout the day.


----------



## meelzya (Mar 28, 2008)

idk the difference but i love my fix+!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a charged water i dont really use it but I really want to try fix +


----------

